# Growing Outdoors - Interesting Setup



## Brine409 (May 9, 2006)

This is my first grow, and I've been reading all of the material about to grow and such, but I recently realized that perhaps the best place for a personal small garden is my back yard. I live in the city, so it's highly fenced in, and while other buildings do look onto it, there are other plants throughout the garden and the strains should blend in nicely.

As I said, I recently changed my growing location, so I wasn't entirely sure how to go about this. I decided to do a test run. I took a few of the Early Special and Mixed Sativa seeds, compliments of Dr. Chronic's (shipped in just a few days), and simply planted them in the soil that had already been layed out. It was a professionally setup garden, and I just planted alongside the other plants where there was space and should be some sunlight.

My question is this: what are the best things I can do to improve growth? Science is not my specialty, horticulture in particular, so I'm just trying to live and learn. Thanks.

Note: Planted May 09 - I understand summer cycles are not ideal, so any way to improve upon that as well? Next batch I was thinking of veging inside, then transplanting outside.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 9, 2006)

"I understand summer cycles are not ideal,..."
-A. Summer doesn't begin for another 6 weeks.
 B. Right now (the spring) is the time to plant.  Summer is the time of maximum growth.

It sounds like you've got an ideal set-up.
What I'd suggest:
For optimum yield read a grow book.
For optimum stealth, top the plant several times to make it look like a bush instead of the usual x-mas tree shape.


----------



## Brine409 (May 9, 2006)

Excellent, that really reassures me as to the way I'm approaching it. I figured it won't yield as well as other more oberserved environments, but will work out well for a first grow and give me a start. The other question I was really curious about was how many seeds to plant in a given location? And how far apart should they really be? What's the chances of a seed yielding a plant type stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Nugget123 (May 11, 2006)

How exactly do u top your plant


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2006)

I have a Thread about it in the Outdoors section 
look at it and that should show how to hope helped 
Peace out


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 11, 2006)

"The other question I was really curious about was how many seeds to plant in a given location? And how far apart should they really be?" 
-The plants should be 6' apart.

"What's the chances of a seed yielding a plant type stuff."
-I don't understand the Q.


----------



## Nugget123 (May 11, 2006)

Kindbud great song i smoked all day to that song


----------



## Brine409 (May 12, 2006)

Will every seed yield a plant? Should I plant one seed every 6', and just see what comes of it?


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2006)

Brine409 said:
			
		

> Will every seed yield a plant? Should I plant one seed every 6', and just see what comes of it?


 Not _every_ seed is going to germinate. That depends on the quality of the seeds and the quality of the environment. 
  In guerrilla grows, I've found an average of about 1 in 3 survive to maturity, especially your first couple of seasons. Plant 1 for the critters/weather, 1 for the theives and 1 for yourself.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 12, 2006)

The BEST way to grow pot as far as spacing is concerned it to raise the plants until they're 8" tall in planters, and then transplant to the garden.
OR
prepare holes 3' x 3' and plant 3 seeds at each location.  After a few weeks remove the smallest seedlings at each site.


----------

